# Cheryl needs our help



## DRL River Gypsies (May 19, 2010)

Thank you Laura for posting this. There will be a benefit auction for a few weeks in April. All the proceeds will go to help make a dent in Cheryl's mounting medical bills. Check the website often as more details emerge. Please pass the word!!!!!


----------



## MTcatter (Mar 10, 2013)

Cheryl, sorry to hear of your health issues, before you get to deep in debt check out the "Gerson miracle" a great healthy alternative to modern medicine. The testimonials on Youtube are great. Good luck!


----------



## Jon-O (Sep 17, 2004)

The individual organizers of this auction should be applauded for their initiative in helping this woman, and I do expect to participate in the auction.
But SOTAR should be shamed for not providing insurance to this employee. This should be a message to all employers. Taking short-term savings by not providing health insurance should come at a cost.


----------



## beware209 (May 15, 2010)

You should be shamed for making assumptions and badmouthing a good company when you haven't presented any facts. Health insurance is not a universal right of employment. If I were an idiot like you I could speculate on numerous valid reasons for her to be uninsured, but none of that including your comment are in any way helpful.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets keep this on topic, healthcare is a major issue in the U.S. Arguing it on this thread wont' help Cheryl's cause.


----------



## Jon-O (Sep 17, 2004)

Did SOTAR provide her with insurance? It doesn't take much speculation to conclude that they did not. They should have. 
Any evidence to the contrary is appreciated.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Lets keep this on topic, healthcare is a major issue in the U.S. Arguing it on this thread wont' help Cheryl's cause.


Here here! It does no good to bitch and moan. 

Donation sent.


----------



## Jon-O (Sep 17, 2004)

Sorry, but it does help to identify injustices when we see them. You cannot solve the injustice if you refuse to identify it.


----------



## Jon-O (Sep 17, 2004)

PS: Donation made.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Jon-O said:


> Sorry, but it does help to identify injustices when we see them. You cannot solve the injustice if you refuse to identify it.


That's cool but start another thread on it, keep this one focused on the point OK?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

MTcatter said:


> Cheryl, sorry to hear of your health issues, before you get to deep in debt check out the "Gerson miracle" a great healthy alternative to modern medicine. The testimonials on Youtube are great. Good luck!


Peoples with cancer are burdened enough with a surplus of information, difficult decisions and of course worry about tomorrow. What they don't need is well meaning but ultimately misguided suggestions to invest time and energy into quack medicine to distract them from an already difficult uphill battle. Not trying to thread jack or start a flame war. Just sayin.


----------



## Jon-O (Sep 17, 2004)

'Cheryl needs our help' is the title of this thread. 
It is not off-topic to discuss why 'Cheryl needs our help.'
The reason why is because she did not have health insurance. That company should have provided it. If they did, then this thread would not exist.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Jon-O said:


> 'Cheryl needs our help' is the title of this thread.
> It is not off-topic to discuss why 'Cheryl needs our help.'
> The reason why is because she did not have health insurance. That company should have provided it. If they did, then this thread would not exist.


 Damn dude you just don't know when to shut up.This is not the time nor thread for this. Insurance still left my friend in massive debt with many bills still unpaid after being diagnosed with cancer. What he really needed was to know people were there for him and cared and thats what this thread is about.


----------



## Jon-O (Sep 17, 2004)

Fair enough Bucketboater. I've said what needed to be said. And it did. 
I have taken the time to write this, promised to take part in the auction, and made a donation for a total stranger. That should send the message that 'I care.'
Because I do.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Donation sent


The sad thing is it probably covered two ibuprofen at a hospital visit. Thanks for making us aware of this Laura


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's the latest post on the Donation Facebook page. Every little bit counts. Way to go boaters!
____________________

Sometimes it is just beyond finding any suitable words to express how one feels about the White Water Community. First of all the quick responses to CelebrateCheryl.com and facebook is incredible
all the support and encouragement she is getting during these struggles - it is so important! Second the overwhelming responses by the Outfitter and Vendor Community on wanting to make donations: THANK YOU IS JUST NOT ENOUGH TO SAY! Well at this stage of my life, I seem to cry a whole lot easier than during my younger days, lots of tears and heartfelt feelings, smiles and laughter have come with this Fundraising job - BOATERS ARE JUST THE VERY BEST BEINGS!!! ~ Rorie


----------



## Faucet Butt (May 11, 2008)

Bump for Cheryl!! Go to the celebratecheryl.com site on facebook and donate what you can. Anyone who's had medical bills to face knows they can be daunting. Every time I peppered Cheryl with questions about my boat she always had the answers and was patient and easy to talk to-Thanks Cheryl and I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## DRL River Gypsies (May 19, 2010)

We are happy to donate a powder coated steel River Gypsy Cataraft Frame. 

Let's try to make sure Cheryl has one less thing to worry about!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

DRL River Gypsies said:


> We are happy to donate a powder coated steel River Gypsy Cataraft Frame.
> 
> Let's try to make sure Cheryl has one less thing to worry about!!!


Way to go Dusty! The support of the entire community has been absolutely amazing. Nice job.


----------



## DRL River Gypsies (May 19, 2010)

There are more auction items being added every day. Auction should be held within a few weeks. Check the website often www.celebratecheryl.com


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow! Awesome auction!!!


----------



## ceram (Mar 14, 2013)

Just an FYI,

Listened below are the five frame's donated to Celebrate Cheryl Fundraiser:
Raft and Cataraft Rowing Frames | Celebrate Cheryl

Vic’s Custom Welding – Standard Aluminum Raft Frame with TWO dry boxes

Pro’s Choice – 14′ Cat One Piece Frame with Webbed Floor and Powder Coated

Hendersen Precision with Go Light Outdoors – Revolutionary Break Down Travel Ready Cat Frame

McLay’s Custom Raft & Cataraft Frames – Raft frame designed just for your 13 or 14 boat – towers turn down so you can stack boats

DRL River Gypsies – Specialty Cataraft Frame likes Class VI-V delight

Anything catch your interest?

Auction set to begin Monday, April 8, 2013.


Carl Ramstrom
Web and Tech support
Cheryl Sanders Cancer Fund
Celebrate Cheryl | Celebrate Cheryl at SOTAR
https://www.facebook.com/CelebrateCheryl


----------



## ceram (Mar 14, 2013)

Also...

Just added seven new donors, now totaling 57 in all, and 162 donations
with a retail value of over $50,000 -
there is definitely a BUNCH OF RIVER STUFF
you either need, 
or want
or just have to have...

Hope you will share with your friends and neighbors the incredible adventure ready gear that came our way for you to bid on.

Remember every single dime goes into Cheryl's Cancer Fund as she gets ready to start this next round of Cancer Treatments 

The Auction is set to begin Monday, April 8, 2013.

Be sure to subscribe to Celebrate Cheryl | Celebrate Cheryl at SOTAR

Or "Like" https://www.facebook.com/CelebrateCheryl

So when the announcement goes out you will be one of the first to know.

See ya at the Auction!

Carl Ramstrom
Web and Tech support
Cheryl Sanders Cancer Fund
Celebrate Cheryl | Celebrate Cheryl at SOTAR
https://www.facebook.com/CelebrateCheryl


----------



## ceram (Mar 14, 2013)

DRL River Gypsies said:


> We are happy to donate a powder coated steel River Gypsy Cataraft Frame.


Why yes you did and and here's a link to the Auction Teaser for that very frame: River Gypsy powder coated steel cat frame | Celebrate Cheryl

Thanks for the great donation!

Carl Ramstrom
Web and Tech support
Cheryl Sanders Cancer Fund
Celebrate Cheryl | Celebrate Cheryl at SOTAR
https://www.facebook.com/CelebrateCheryl


----------



## Tim Burr (Feb 23, 2010)

I still have the first quality life jacket that Cheryl sold me back in 2001 for my 6 year old son. Niave to what a good life jacket was all about she didn't make me feel like an idiot and to this day my son who is 17 still remembers that fitting. Cheryl not only has educated us on life jackets but on quality boats and we run as much Sotar gear as possible because of people like Cheryl. Fight on Cheryl!!


----------

